# Suppliers



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

Who do are the best training equipment suppliers?I just ordered a holding blind from Lion Country Supplies and after waiting for nearly a month and a few differant delivery promises I ended up cancelling the order.Are there any other good suppliers that anybody here recommends?


----------



## brockdb (Dec 28, 2003)

I use Dogs Afield and never had a problem.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

If you are looking for a holding blind call Butch Green!

FOM


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

Gun Dog Supply


----------



## Clark Mason (Jul 7, 2006)

I second the Gun Dog Supply and Butch Green


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks for the tips.I ordered a Butch Green from Bird Dog Depot.


----------

